# Spegnere il pc da utente

## linuxino

Salve 

scusate ma vuoi riuscite a spegnere il pc da utente normale?Poiche' io quando faccio Actions-->Log out-->Shut Down il computer non si spegne ma vengo rimandato alla schermata del login e da li posso spegnere!!

Grazie

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

In primis, vorrei dire che in genere lasciare diritti di spegnimento agli utenti normali non e' una idea molto "sicura" proprio per la natura da "server" che linux possiede intrinseca, essendo un UNIX. 

Detto cio', spegnere o riavviare il sistema e' possibile dal gdm o kdm (assumo che usi gnome visto che parli del menu "actions")  visto che in verita' l'utente che fa partire gdm e' infatti root. In questo caso quindi sarebbe abbastanza fare exit dal tuo desktop nel login di gdm e da li' spegnere il computer. Se invece vorresti farlo direttamente dal menu del gnome, bisognerebbe che il tuo utente ha i relativi diritti ad usare i binari /sbin/shutdown e /sbin/init che nonostante abbiano l' "x" bit settato per "others" non permettono un non superuser ad usargli. Questo probabilmente richiederebbe "sudo" o forse alcune modifiche nel sistema pam e/o sotto /etc/security/ ma non ho mai giocato con essi (essendo sempre una zona "delicatta" per la sicurezza effettiva della mia box).

----------

## alextxm

io personalmente uso sudo e dalla console con "sudo halt" riesco a spegnere il pc senza problemi.

sudo non e' proprio facilissimo da configurare di primo acchito (bisogna leggere bene la relativa pagina man!) pero' una volta configurato e' molto comodo.

se vuoi provare, ti posso dare 2 dritte derivate dalla mia esperienza con sudo.

ciao,

Alessandro

----------

## linuxino

Volevo ringraziarvi per i consigli e dirvi che ho risolto il problema col comando

#chmod +s /sbin/halt

Bye 

 :Cool: 

----------

## alextxm

uhm si e' una soluzione, ma di tutte quelle possibili e', a mio parere, la peggiore. cio' che tu hai fatto e' far diventare il file un eseguibile SUID, cioe' renderlo funzionante con le permission relative all'owner di quel file; mentre cio' non ha alcun risvolto negativo sul lato puramente tecnico, rendere un eseguibile SUID per root (/sbin/halt e' appartenente a root.root) e' una cosa che puo' implicare seri problemi di sicurezza: questo e' il motivo per cui di solito si limita al minimo indipensabile il numero di eseguibili SUID su un sistema ed e' anche il motivo per cui cio' che non e' SUID gia' di default solitamente non lo si rende SUID: ma come dice la filosofia PERL "c'e' piu' di un modo per fare le cose".

ciao,

Alessandro

----------

